# So Cal DA clubs enter NPL for U11&U12



## Zvezdas (Feb 9, 2019)

https://www.soccerwire.com/news/clubs/youth-boys/npl-west-expands-adds-11-u-and-12-u-age-groups/


----------



## younothat (Feb 11, 2019)

This has been discussed for almost a year now so guess the timing is right now. 

Maybe it will be different for the Younger's but the Older's where almost all 2nd teams in NPL previously.   Makes you wonder if the those clubs will also have the olders in the Fall NPLwest also as a 2nd league.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 11, 2019)

Since there is no DA at these ages, I wonder if these clubs will play their first teams in NPL? It's 2008 & 2009 this year. That's a lot of driving for 10 and 11 year olds, most of the participating clubs are not particularly close to one another. Or does NPL play at a neutral location?


----------



## JackZ (Feb 11, 2019)

carla hinkle said:


> Since there is no DA at these ages, I wonder if these clubs will play their first teams in NPL? It's 2008 & 2009 this year. That's a lot of driving for 10 and 11 year olds, most of the participating clubs are not particularly close to one another. Or does NPL play at a neutral location?


The SoCal NPL (March-May) uses fields at three locations: OC Great Park, San Berdu, and the IE complex.
https://www.nationalpremierleague.com/


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 11, 2019)

JackZ said:


> The SoCal NPL (March-May) uses fields at three locations: OC Great Park, San Berdu, and the IE complex.
> https://www.nationalpremierleague.com/


I don't know much about NPL, my basic understanding is it is a supplemental spring league for the 2nd team of certain clubs? But the press release on the link references "fall 2019," so I was a little confused. 

"The NPL West, entering its second season in Southern California, is expanding to include 11-U and 12-U age groups in Fall 2019." 

So does this mean there will be some NPL component for fall games for the 2008 & 2009 boys? I was thinking maybe the clubs would use it as a sort of pre-DA league for their 1st team at the younger ages. Or am I just reading too much into it, and it will be a spring league for the younger kids like it is for the older? 

(I don't have a kid on a 1st team so it is academic for me! I am just curious.)


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm happy our first team is playing this year in the spring.   Our 9 game schedule looks strong for our club and should get us ready for the Fall.


----------



## Bubba (Feb 11, 2019)

Socal NPL and NPL West are two different leagues under U.S. Club soccer organization


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 12, 2019)

carla hinkle said:


> Since there is no DA at these ages, I wonder if these clubs will play their first teams in NPL? It's 2008 & 2009 this year. That's a lot of driving for 10 and 11 year olds, most of the participating clubs are not particularly close to one another. Or does NPL play at a neutral location?


First teams will be played in the competitive games but at this age there are still some weak clubs in this league. For the non competitive games in NPL, some clubs will send second team players. There will be clubs that also play SCDSL season, so between the two leagues the first team kids on stronger teams aren't going to play the weaker NPL teams if they already had SCDSL games that weekend.


----------



## StrikerOC (Feb 12, 2019)

carla hinkle said:


> I don't know much about NPL, my basic understanding is it is a supplemental spring league for the 2nd team of certain clubs? But the press release on the link references "fall 2019," so I was a little confused.
> 
> "The NPL West, entering its second season in Southern California, is expanding to include 11-U and 12-U age groups in Fall 2019."
> 
> ...


From what I understand there will be fall games because they conflict with fall games from SCDSL league play


----------



## jpeter (Feb 12, 2019)

http://www.nplwest.com u14-u17 in the spring league. 

So there adding u11-12 but what about
U13,  now there going to play in the fall?  Seems like this is still involving so there might be a whole slate of teams: u11-u17 that play in the fall now.  If that's the case could be a challenge to find adequate field space with all the other leagues and football going on in the fall.

The usclub rules are different vs DA so not sure how that mimic's what the clubs are promoting but if the training is 3-4x a week maybe that will be similar?

In a way nplwest is a closed league only with only  academy clubs while
https://www.nationalpremierleague.com is more open.  If they open up nplwest might be better in the long run.


----------



## carla hinkle (Feb 12, 2019)

Bubba said:


> Socal NPL and NPL West are two different leagues under U.S. Club soccer organization


Oh! Ok, that’s good to know. Would you mind explaining the difference/purpose of the two leagues? Is one a spring league and one a fall league? Or?? I didn’t appreciate that they were two different leagues...


----------



## jpeter (Feb 12, 2019)

carla hinkle said:


> Oh! Ok, that’s good to know. Would you mind explaining the difference/purpose of the two leagues? Is one a spring league and one a fall league? Or?? I didn’t appreciate that they were two different leagues...


Both spring leagues now, nplwest is going in the fall 19' for some ages according to article linked in orginal posts.

Usclub is trying to expand futher in socal and offer alternatives to Cal South/ usys.  There other new offering is #upslyouth academy divisions:


----------

